# Bottle Dynamo & Mileometer



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

Was going to bin these but thought I'd better offer them up just in case. Got an old Raleigh City bike from tip today, approx 22 years old. It had a bottle dyname, type that rubs on wheel, attached to rear with front and rear lights linked to it. Also front wheel had one of the old mile counters attached to it, down by front hub, with little spoke attachment. No makes on them, look like whatever came on bike originally.

Will be hitting the bin in a week if no-one wants them...PM me if interested, only charge would be postage obviously.....Al


----------



## MacB (6 Sep 2009)

Mileometer thingy now taken, dynamo set up still on offer


----------



## MacB (7 Sep 2009)

Both bits now gone folks, no more to see here


----------



## mike e (7 Sep 2009)

What about the bike....


----------



## MacB (8 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> What about the bike....



tis looking very nice, much better nick than first suspected. Obviously the neglected appearance was a recent thing. It's either been well looked after in the past or not done many miles. I've cleaned it up a bit and pumped up the tyres. Will need the rear wheel rebuilt, rim has a nasty bash. But I planned on stripping the SA hub anyway. Barring that this may stay pretty much as is.


----------

